# maverick pathfinder hewes owner pics



## ztmleafar

1998 pathfinder 17t 98 50 yammy 2 stroke @ three islands


----------



## Bruce J

Nice shot ZTM, here are a few of my favorites of my 2002 HPX-T:

Cooling Off:








Top view:









Hammer Down:









I sure love this little boat!


----------



## let's go

I'll play too..........after the 1st of June.



IS IT JUNE YET????????


----------



## Bluffer

nice


----------



## Lat22




----------



## flatshunter

*Mav*

My 2004...........sold ..............and my 2008 pickin it up wednsday.............


----------



## D.L.

2000 Pathfinder 1810 with a 115 Yamaha four stroke.


----------



## let's go

flatshunter said:


> My 2004...........sold ..............and my 2008 pickin it up wednsday.............


Congrats.........and BTW that phone call today really rubbed the salt into the wound. DAMMIT IS IT JUNE YET?????????????


----------



## squidmotion

1997 19' bayfisher tunnel...... 

love this boat!!!


----------



## flatshunter

*mav*



let's go said:


> Congrats.........and BTW that phone call today really rubbed the salt into the wound. DAMMIT IS IT JUNE YET?????????????


June will be here before ya know it..............


----------



## Animal Chris

let's go said:


> Congrats.........and BTW that phone call today really rubbed the salt into the wound. DAMMIT IS IT JUNE YET?????????????





flatshunter said:


> June will be here before ya know it..............


Hey Scott,

If you need to know when it's June, I'll be glad to give you a call...from Chokoloskee.

Chris


----------



## WillieP

Tt


----------



## let's go

Yea Chris, that reeeeeally helps.


----------



## Animal Chris

I like to help out my friends when I can.


----------



## ztmleafar

*mhp boat owners*

awsome response to post guys thanx there arent that many threads for the mhp family.


----------



## ztmleafar

*my 2 yr old @ the wheel*

future mhp owner


----------



## LaAngler

*Pf*

1806 T


----------

